# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Компания Microsoft представила облачную службу Power BI на конференции BIG DATA

## Labs

В рамках третьей международной научно-практической конференции BIG DATA, которая состоялась 3-4 мая в БГУИР, компания Microsoft рассказала о возможностях облачной службы Power BI для бизнес-аналитики.  На конференции BIG DATA с докладом об облачном решении Power BI выступил Виктор Дубовцев, руководитель направления серверных приложений Microsoft. Power BI представляет собой набор средств для сбора, анализа и визуализации информации, которая хранится на серверах компаний и в облаке. Служба позволяет получать данные из электронных таблиц Excel, большинства промышленных СУБД, облачных сервисов и сотен других ресурсов – Microsoft ежемесячно увеличивает их количество. Power BI синхронизирована с GitHub, Marketo, Microsoft Dynamics CRM, Salesforce, SendGrid и Zendesk. Благодаря этому пользователь получает доступ к любым данным в считанные минуты. Обновление информации происходит в режиме реального времени на всех устройствах, поэтому бизнес-аналитики своевременно получают полное представление о наиболее важных метриках. Функция Power BI Dashboard объединяет визуализированные данные на одном дисплее. За счет этого удобно отслеживать все ключевые показатели (KPI). Многофункциональное гибридное веб-приложение Power BI Desktop используется для создания отчетов и публикации их в Power BI. Оно позволяет улучшить качество данных и автоматически устраняет проблемы с форматированием. «С помощью сервиса Power BI легко и удобно моделировать, строить, совместно использовать и расширять новые идеи. Вы подключаетесь к сотням источников одновременно, быстро преобразуете их в нужный формат и создаете красивые отчеты. Служба позволяет контролировать поступающие данные, просматривать панели мониторинга в браузере или на смартфоне, получать уведомления об изменении информации и детализировать отчеты. Мощный, гибкий инструмент Power BI Desktop обеспечивает обработку больших объемов данных, создание надежных моделей, хорошо структурированных интерактивных отчетов и их безопасную публикацию. С помощью Power BI Desktop можно предоставить другим пользователям доступ к моделям данных и отчетам», - комментирует Виктор Дубовцев. Служба Power BI позволяет настраивать автоматическое обновление информации, чтобы пользователи, включенные в командную работу, получали актуальные данные. Приложения Power BI Mobile предоставляют доступ к информации через мобильные устройства. При изменении данных приложения автоматически обновляются.

----------

